# Help with roundover bits



## Steve Field (Sep 24, 2010)

I am trying to match the round over on a door for my parents. Cant seem to figure out how to measure the esisting round over on the door so that i can get the right bit. Does anyone know how to do this. Thanks 
Steve


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Pickup the item below and use it to find the profile once you have it you can select the router bit(s) to match it..

Plastic Profile Copy Gauges - Woodcraft.com

http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Profi...ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1285389393&sr=1-2

=======



Steve Field said:


> I am trying to match the round over on a door for my parents. Cant seem to figure out how to measure the esisting round over on the door so that i can get the right bit. Does anyone know how to do this. Thanks
> Steve


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Steve. Just use your tape measure. Measure where the profile starts the round over & measure straight across horizontally to where the profile stops. You will need to eyeball as the end of the round over changes direction & drops away from your tape measure. So you just want to measure across the width of the profile. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Steve Field said:


> I am trying to match the round over on a door for my parents. Cant seem to figure out how to measure the esisting round over on the door so that i can get the right bit. Does anyone know how to do this. Thanks
> Steve


Hi Steve - Welcome to the forum
I just take one that looks close and see how the profile fits, usually don't need to try more than two. If you need to determine the profile so you can go shopping, use a small square that is graduated on both legs. The radius will be the same number on both legs that touch the profile.


----------



## toolgle (Sep 21, 2010)

download and print off actual size - the cutters are 1 to 1
It should help
http://www.titman.co.uk/pdfs/2009/P27_30_Ovolo.pdf


----------

